#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How can we inaugurate key business metrics?

## Bhavya

Business metrics are used to monitor, track and analyze the success or failure of various processes of the businesses. But first, we should make these metrics fit into our business. Do guys know how to inaugurate key business metrics in commercial? Guys, let me learn from you in the comments.

----------

